# Call has woman's final moments in fatal fire



## TJacobs (Jul 2, 2011)

http://qctimes.com/news/local/article_315a52a6-46da-11e0-a715-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## fatboy (Jul 2, 2011)

My sister has been a dispatcher for around twenty years, I have had the priviledge of getting to know a lot of her colleagues..........all I can say is it takes a special breed to go to work knowing that you may be dealing with something like this during your shift. I don't think I could do it. My niece is training right now for a position in the same center, hopefully she'll stick with it.


----------

